# Fired cop charged with shooting.



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*Local News*









*Former Police Sergent Shoots Ex-Wife's Boyfriend*

*By Matt Campbell*

 Video High 
The home at 100 Angela Drive was calm and quiet this morning, but last night, the new year literally came in with a bang.

Chicopee police say former Holyoke Police Sergent Tammy Donohugh-Walker strolled right into the unlocked house shortly before eleven last night.

Walker got into an argument with her ex-wife and the ex-wife's new boyfriend.

Police say she then pulled out a 38 caliber revolver and fired once, right into the boyfriend's abdomen.

The story doesn't end there.

According to family and neighbors in Holyoke, Walker was in the middle of a lawsuit against her former employers at Holyoke Police Department.
Neighbors didn't want to speak on camera, but say ever since Walker was fired, she hasn't been the same.

The family was too upset to talk.
Right now, we're getting conflicting information as to why Walker was fired.

Her family maintains it was discrimination, neighbors we spoke to say she intimidated other officers.

The Holyoke Police Department isn't commenting.
The male victim in all this is at Baystate Medical Center tonight.
He's expected to recover.
Donohugh-Walker will be arraigned Tuesday morning in Chicopee Court.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

only in mass! her x-wife, oh brother


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

holy crap............. I had to read that "her ex-wife" thing a couple times before i got it. LOL


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't ya just hate those domestics?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

So her ex-wife is back on the sausage and she got pissed and shot him.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

just so i'm getting this right , two lesbians get married , then divorced 

one of them gets a boyfriend and the other one shoots him?

once again the old saying , "truth is stranger than fiction"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Is that a man or a woman?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> Is that a man or a woman?


I'm sure someone will be happy to break out the fire chief photo for comparison. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> If you want a real laugh, check out the properties of the photo that was included with the story: this is actually hosted on the TV station site, for those who don't know how to check image properties here you go...
> http://media.cbs3springfield.com/images/*lesbywoman*.jpg
> 
> Wow - imagine the outcry if a PD used that as a title...


LOLOLOL


----------

